# Another knife ID



## Carl Kotte (Apr 12, 2019)

Perhaps I am luckier this time! 
Got this wonderful 240 mm Gyuto the other day (I am restoring it for a friend). My friend couldn’t tell me what brand/maker it is, and I am somewhat clueless myself. I really like it though, so it would be cool to know (perhaps I will have buy one in the future...)









Any ideas?
Nice weekend to you all!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 18, 2019)

Mystery solved: old Kanemasa.


----------

